# [Gründung] Erwachsene LvLStop Gilde Horde Alleria



## Anoli1981 (15. Dezember 2010)

nicht mehr aktuell und unübersichtlich.


----------



## Deathloc (17. Dezember 2010)

Regel fürs Gildenforum: Thread-Pushen *UPDATE* Nur noch maximal 2x Pushen alle 2 Wochen, sonst close.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2010)

So, ich hab die Antworten des TE einfach mal in seinen ersten Post gesteckt.

Ich würde dich darum bitten, die Regeln, welche gepostet wurden einzuhalten.


----------

